# Windows defender offline loop



## Aura312 (Mar 29, 2017)

hello. This morning I attempted to get on my PC and windows defender offline popped up, performing a quick scan. After it completed the scan, my PC restarted. Although windows defender popped up again, and started the scan once more. I decided to wait out the process a few more times to see if there is a difference. Although there is not. From what I see, my defender is just in an infinite loop. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the offline scan was initiated by Windows 10 system as here
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/17466/windows-defender-offline-help-protect-my-pc
with you seeing a message as shown on the image before the offline scan commenced or you saw such message before booting on Wednesday morning then there is a strong possibility that you have acquired an infection.

If that is the case - with how Defender started an offline scan then start a new topic in our malware forum following the notes in the guide here
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...before-posting-for-help-in-this-forum.943214/

The boot loop could well be as explained here
https://social.technet.microsoft.co...dows-driver-verifier?forum=win10itprohardware


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you no longer require help please mark your topic solved


----------

